

App Makers Cashing in on Gaza Conflict - gurupradhan
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/04/gaza-bomb-israel-conflict-game-available-download-google-play-android

======
gurupradhan
Not the first time mobile apps are profiting on other people's misery and
blood. Here are a few other examples:

On the MH370 Flight Crash: [http://www.themalaymailonline.com/opinion/pearl-
lee/article/...](http://www.themalaymailonline.com/opinion/pearl-
lee/article/cashing-in-on-mh370)

I am sure there are plenty of other examples out there.

